# Need Help as a mature student not entitled to anything



## IrishCat (31 Jan 2008)

Hi there, sorry about the bad title just couldn't think how to phrase my problem in a short way!

I am 31, going back to college hoping to do nursing (fingers crossed on the aptitude test and interviews). I am currently doing a fetac level 5 nursing studies course, and I was not entitled to any grant or social welfare assistance to do this course. The problem is I hold a level 8 (honours degree qualification) from about 10 years ago - so I could kind of understand how I wasn't entitled to a grant for going "backwards" as my local VEC called it. 

Now my dad is a pensioner, my mum died last year and I am living at home. I am going to have to pay full fees, because I was in college before and also will have to pay for myself as I am _still  _not allowed a grant all because I actually finished my degree all that time ago.  I did not get a grant the first time I went to college by the way as at that time both parents were working. So basically I am living in Tipperary and I could probably manage to borrow for fees for 4 years but how will I manage to live. I have to live at home as I cannot afford to pay rent anywhere else and also my dad is on his own and not in the best of health, so I will have to pay to either drive to limerick or commute to Dublin to college so how will I find time to work ??? 

can anyone help me - if you think there is something I haven't tried then please let me know I am really worried as I do want to do nursing and hopefully I will but I just don’t see why I am not entitled to anything when I have been diligently working and paying taxes for the last 8/9 years - it just seems really unfair I can’t get anything back. it will end up being a case of two of us living off his pension which really disappoints me about myself. I have tried so hard sending off about 10-15 cv's  a week for part time work such as waitressing, bar staff etc I apply for everything but I don't get anything as all my experience is in accounts I seem to highly qualified, at this stage i feel like putting in with my cv a note which says I will accept minumum pay and will work crappy hours i just need a job!

Thank you

Cat


----------



## Plek Trum (31 Jan 2008)

*Re: Need Help as a mature student not entitled to anything!!*

Have a look at   there may be a few pointers there for you.. best of luck!


----------



## bamboozle (31 Jan 2008)

*Re: Need Help as a mature student not entitled to anything!!*

Surely if you already have a related degree in the field there is no need to go back to do another degree, are there no post grad diplomas or masters you could do?


----------



## IrishCat (31 Jan 2008)

Plek Trum :
Yes i did look on that website but it just tells me the same thing - The only other thing i see on student finance is that some colleges offer student assistance funding once i get there so hopefully I can qualify for that!!

Bamboozle:
It isn't a related degree - I did a Bachelor Of Commerce in 1994 and now I want to do nursing!


----------



## scatriona (31 Jan 2008)

Hi there

I'm in a very similar situation. Most mature students who already have a primary Degree are in the same boat. No free fees in Ireland or a maintenance grant if you are not 'progressing' your original degree. Have you considered UK uni's were there are NHS bursaries & some medical courses do not have fees? But if you can't leave your dad I see that would be a problem.... it looks like a large loan to cover fees and living expenses is the only option. The max. hardship fund I have heard about was about 1500 euro (in UCD anyway).
The councils offer a 'Millennium Fund' but I'm not sure all the details but worth calling your local council about that one.... sorry can't offer more concrete advice. I too would be v. interested in hearing any info. people can offer?

S


----------



## REMFAN (31 Jan 2008)

If you end up being accepted on a course, speak with the access officer in the college. I believe every college has one and they will be able to advise you on student finance issues. 
Also check out 

Could you speak with your bank/CU about getting a small loan to help with fees???


----------



## Nige (31 Jan 2008)

Would you be able to get care attendant work through an agency? A girl I used to share a house with financed her nursing studies (as a mature student) this way.


----------



## ibaraki (1 Feb 2008)

Three things you could try:
1.  Apply for carer's allowance?
2. You may not be entitled to a maintainance grant in year 1 of your studies if you were working right up to returning to Uni.  However, once you have one year down (and presumingly not working) you may be entitled to a maintainance grant from Years 2-4.
(Disclaimer: This worked for me but maybe only because I returned to Uni to do a postgrad course)
3. Work in the area you have experience in for another year or two and save every euro you make. You don't mention savings, so I presume you don't have any.  For someone working 9+ years this is strange - you need to assess why this is and fix it.

You're situation is a bit different to most, so your local VEC should be a bit more flexible re grants etc - It may be no harm to have chat with a local county councillor.  Good luck!


----------



## ixus (1 Feb 2008)

You may get some additional help here :
http://boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=832


----------



## gnubbit (1 Feb 2008)

Congrats on getting a place on your course!  I'm on my second degree too and the fees are a killer all right 

Since you're doing nursing, I'm guessing you're a caring sort of person who has a nice way with people.  I recently hard of a guy who went back to college to study medicine.  He gets free board with an elderly lady who he helps keep an eye on (evenings).  The fact that he has a bit of medical knowledge reassures her.  I'm sure there are lots of people in a similar position with a spare room who would be delighted to have you - not sure how you'd advertise.  Maybe contact local health centres?  The public health nurses might know someone who could do with someone staying there at nights.

Best of luck - I'm sure it'll all work out.


----------



## Bobbins (1 Feb 2008)

scatriona said:


> Hi there
> 
> Have you considered UK uni's were there are NHS bursaries
> 
> S


 
I trained a few years ago in the UK and received a bursary but as far as *I *am aware, the UK grant is now only available for people actually *from* the UK. I think what happens now is that you apply for a grant in your own country and use it there....Not a 100% sure of the exact processes (just in case you are considering this option)!

Best of luck with things...

Bobbins.


----------



## IrishCat (2 Feb 2008)

ibaraki said:


> Three things you could try:
> 1. Apply for carer's allowance?
> 2. You may not be entitled to a maintainance grant in year 1 of your studies if you were working right up to returning to Uni. However, once you have one year down (and presumingly not working) you may be entitled to a maintainance grant from Years 2-4.
> (Disclaimer: This worked for me but maybe only because I returned to Uni to do a postgrad course)
> ...


 

thanks for your advice Ibaraki but i can't apply for carer's allowance as i am doing a course that is more than 15hrs per week. I dont have savings as i only recently started a savings scheme ie when i hit 30 and although this may sound foolish I had a great time up til then! so much so that i am content to just be quiet re holidays, clothes etc for the next 4 years!! I know that isn't everybody's opinion on saving and lifestyle but since close members of my family have been sick for all my life I have always been determined to make the most of life.
I think the way i will go is to get a job in a nursing home for alternate evenings and weekends.

Thanks to everybody for their advice and those who are in a similar situation - I feel less like a victim now and will deal with it


----------



## maison (2 Feb 2008)

The botton line in cases like this is that you want it so much that you will find a way to make it work. Four years isnt actually that long, especially college years. If you can at all go to a college that is within commuting distance- you'll save so much on bills and rent and food. Depending on what part of Tipperary you're in Waterford or Limerick should be well commutable- an hour of so each way is very do-able.
If you can use your summers to fund the fees, im sure part time work and work over xmas/easter/midterms will fund the week by week expenses. Think about gigs like giving grinds in business subjects maybe? You might be able to get summer work in the bank with your degree? Or maybe on kids summer camps which pay ok for short hours and would leave you time to get another job. Then after that a small loan should see you through. 
Just go in prepared not to be out every week or updating your wardrobe. Ebay stuff you dont need. Maybe this year while you're not flat out studying take on as much work as you can find the time for. 

Best of luck with it all.

p.s. keep an eye on www.jobs.ie for nixer type gigs that might suit too


----------



## Tommy3 (11 Feb 2008)

Hello Cat.

Is this a pre Nursing Course you are doing at present?

If so what you should do is what I'm going to do at present.

Apply to the University of Ulster at either/or Magee and Coleraine. You should apply through Ucas. You will be too late for this year, but when you finish your Fetac Qualification you can apply for 2009.

They will furnish succesfull Applicants from the Republic of Ireland with an NHS Bursary. Note you can still get this Bursary in Northern Ireland. You will however have to be willing to relocate to either Derry or Coleraine.

I did my Primary Degree in Derry, and it is a likeable and very accessable place to live.

Drop me a line via e-mail or other and I'll go into it at length with you. Anybody who is serious about doing Nursing should be given all and any encouragement, and financing should not stand in the way. I'm waiting to hear from these Colleges at present.

I hope this is of some benefit to you.

Best of luck.

Tom Scanlon.


----------



## Tommy3 (11 Feb 2008)

Also, the Nursing Degree in the University of Ulster is Funded. No fees payable.


----------



## Hurling Fan (3 Mar 2008)

Just wondering if anyone knows if I would be entitled to anything if I returned to study as a mature student.  Looking at doing a parttime degree from NUI Maynooth.  It's very flexible and is done by credits so most people take four, five or six years to complete.  Thing is that it is currently costing Euro14,000 to complete the required number of modules  to get your degree.  I'm a stay at home mother not in receipt of a salary or social welfare.  From what I can see I would not be entitled to any financial help.  I am jointed assessed for tax with my husband so wondering if we could get some of the course fees back through the tax system.  Seems like an awful lot of money for a course but maybe its the norm and I've just been out of the loop for too long...

Thanks for any replies


----------



## moondance (3 Mar 2008)

Tommy3 said:


> Also, the Nursing Degree in the University of Ulster is Funded. No fees payable.



Hi Tommy - I found your (long) post very useful and informative. I graduated in 2002 with a degree in IT but would love to go and do a degree in Midwifery. I actually applied for it on the CAO last year and got a place but couldn't take it due to the high fees and I was in the process of buying a property when the offers came out. 

So I'm thinking about this again maybe in University of Ulster but now have mortgage to pay as well! What is the bursary (does it apply to Midwifery as well as Nursing?)? I would consider either moving to Derry or maybe commuting (live about half an hour drive south of Sligo) depending on hours per week. 

Also if you do your degree in northern Ireland and receive a bursary and free fees are you obliged to work in UK when you graduate or is this not an issue?

Another issue I have is that I'm a director (small share) in a family run company and I worry that I might be letting people down here by leaving but I know I don't want to do this job forever and even though the money wouldn't be as good even when qualified as a midwife I know I'd be happier in the job.


----------



## Calico (3 Mar 2008)

The only thing I can think of to help would be to try and get weekend/relief work in a care-home or residential unit. It's not easy work, but if you can get in somewhere, you could feasibly start at 12pm on Saturday, sleep over and finish at 12pm Sunday. That is 24 hours pay & the money is very good I hear (more than enough to live on if you're not paying rent).

Even if you can't do this for your first year, i'm sure a year of nurses training would be looked on favourably by these places.


----------



## scatriona (5 Mar 2008)

moondance said:


> Also if you do your degree in northern Ireland and receive a bursary and free fees


 
From my research it's just your fees that will be paid (by NHS) if you do a medical-related course in UK. Bursaries i.e. Maintenance grants are not given to non-UK students by UK govt or NHS (unless you're eligible to get one from Irish govt?)

S


----------



## oilpainting (6 Mar 2008)

hi i remember i needed some extra help as a mature student in college and i found out that the vincent de paul had an education fund that you can apply for,i got it ...and they gave me an extra 100 per month while i was in college.... i know its not huge but it was a great help,it might be worth going to your local citizens advice beureau and asking them is there any resources available to you,i also went to the local health centre and spoke to the cwo and they gave me a clothing allowance,little things like that can help when your a student!


----------

